# Stormy Hardwoods Hoodies & Hats Pre-Order Thread



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

ttt for a great guy!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I wish you guys would do black hoodies with Stormy Original


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

We will eventually. I have done black hoodies in the past before anyone knew who we were and for the folks that bought back then we went with brown and natural so they wouldn't have a closet full of black hoodies lol. Also thought the brown would be nice for those wanting to hunt in them.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Natural!!!!!!! Time to spend more money


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

BNH610 said:


> Natural!!!!!!! Time to spend more money


Tell your friends these won't be done again for awhile lol


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Sweet looking, I'll be waiting for black and orginal color to match my bow.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Josh r u gonna do t-shirts?


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

No promises how soon we will be doing that bowtech but it will be on a tshirt when we do.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Not this run creed we will probably do tshirts in a couple months when it warms up.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

StormyHardwoods said:


> No promises how soon we will be doing that bowtech but it will be on a tshirt when we do.



count me in on a tshirt then when you do the run.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Grey t-shirt with gunmetal logo is my request! Lol!
Oh and a grey t-shirt with patriot for 4th of July !


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

It'll blend on a grey shirt. Would look much better on a red shirt. There had to be some contrast to see it


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Red doesn't bring out my eyes! Lol


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

OD green?


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Limited sizing on OD green. It's fine if you wanna upset husky folks like myself lol


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I saw the up to 5X on hoodys!
I'm no little guy either, 6'-1" 225


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I just try and make sure anyone that wants gear we will have something to fit. Besides I need those big sizes lol


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Jan 11, 2009)

Brown/Natural hoodie and hat combo ordered. Too bad it won't match my Gunmetal Phoenix.:wink:


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the orders!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

9 days left, don't get left out


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Bump for Josh


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks for the bump


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I will go on and order the hat but I REALLY wish you'd have done a black hoodie with original SH lettering. Natural just isn't out there much yet - think you'd sell a LOT more in black/original. I would pay a premium to get you guys to do a run of them. And while I wouldn't hunt in a brown hoodie in a treestand (have plenty of camo for that) I would hunt in the black hoodie in a blind for turkeys. I'll be bowhunting for turkeys in Nebraska and my home state of IL this spring and would love to have pics of me with big Toms and my new PSE DNA SP dipped in SH original while wearing a black SH black hoodie. Timing would have been perfect for black hoodies and spring turkey season.

When you get around to t-shirts I will order one either way but would love to see a t-shirt with the SH original print on the entire shirt with the SH lettering in a solid color like red.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Order up


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry I explained why black wasn't done this run. We will do them later this year. As far as tshirts in the pattern. They won't be done this year. Getting clothing made in the pattern takes thousands of dollars and we aren't there yet. I tried it just won't happen for awhile.


----------



## Brendon_t (Aug 12, 2013)

Are the hoodies 100% cotton? Are they pre shrunk? I usually sit right between L and xl sized, thanks.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

They are 50/50 Cotten & polyester. They claim they don't shrink. I have several of this same hoodie and I never dry them so I've never tested it. When ordering outerwear I always order up if I'm between sizes. The sizing runs true though. I wear same size in hoodie that I wear in tshirts. They are 8oz so they are warm I actually wore a black one with grey logo as an outer garment and killed 4 deer wearing it with just a long sleeve tshirt under it in temps down to about 40 degrees but I'm well insulated lol


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

whack&stack said:


> Sorry I explained why black wasn't done this run. We will do them later this year. As far as tshirts in the pattern. They won't be done this year. Getting clothing made in the pattern takes thousands of dollars and we aren't there yet. I tried it just won't happen for awhile.


Thanks for the response. Bummer on the patterned shirts but I understand. If it's that expensive you've got to have the volume - tough to do everything you want to when you are a small company - everything takes $$$! Looking good so far though - best of luck!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Gave in and went ahead and up'd my order to include the natural sweatshirt. I mean what's another $30 for a good hoodie and support for the brand right? Still itchn' for the black/original combo though.

Order up boys and girls!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

StormyHardwoods said:


> Limited sizing on OD green. It's fine if you wanna upset husky folks like myself lol


your too nice.....you can say fatguy....i dont mind if you call me that

hats, am i dumb or where are available colors??? i just see a pic of brown...


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Hats are only available in brown this time.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Due to demand we are offering the hoodie in black with original lettering. Same pricing same details. If you want one you have to PRE ORDER PRE PAY BY FEB 20th.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

stormyhardwoods said:


> due to demand we are offering the hoodie in black with original lettering. Same pricing same details. If you want one you have to pre order pre pay by feb 20th.
> View attachment 1881036


awesome!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Since you included black you now have my order. No offense guys but I'm not a brown kinda sweatshirt guy. If you look in my closet all you see are black ones.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Now I have to buy 2


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ordered my black hoodie today. Should look good with my stormy original FT.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

creed dave said:


> Now I have to buy 2


Yep, me too. Bought the hat and both the original and natural hoodies but I'm giving the natural hoodie to my 17 yr old son and I'm keeping the original as it matches my DNA SP. Here's my bow - hopefully next pic I post will be of me wearing the hoodie and holding the bow with a big Tom in front of it!


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Predator said:


> Yep, me too. Bought the hat and both the original and natural hoodies but I'm giving the natural hoodie to my 17 yr old son and I'm keeping the original as it matches my DNA SP. Here's my bow - hopefully next pic I post will be of me wearing the hoodie and holding the bow with a big Tom in front of it!
> View attachment 1881986


i just hope the next pics dont include snow lol i'm sick of seeing it


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the orders so far folks. We appreciate and look forward to you getting your gear and posting hero shots wearing it. Reminder orders close FEB 20TH, ONLY 5 DAYS LEFT!!! If you want a Stormy Hardwoods hoodie you will have to order now. With including the black with original we will NOT be doing anymore hoodies this year. So if you want them order up. See original post for order, sizing and price details. Thank You


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

4 days left. Get em while you can


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Payment sent for a black hoodie
ttt


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you ^^. 3 days left folks. Get em now or get left out.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

2 days left get em while you can


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

Got it ordered today.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the orders!!


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Black hoody ordered


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Got it^^ thank you


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Last day to order


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Last call


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

money sent for second hoodie... black with original

When are the bikini/lingerie orders being taken?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

wvbowhntr said:


> money sent for second hoodie... black with original
> 
> When are the bikini/lingerie orders being taken?


Ok I'll update yours on the spread sheet. Thank you 

Lol think there's a market for it?


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Ordering closed. Thanks for the support guys/gals. I'll update this thread with shipping dates as I know them.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoodies are in. These will be sorted, packaged and shipped by Saturday. Thanks for the orders. 
My daughter was a lil excited I got her one lol


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Hoodies, hats and decals shipped priority. Should arrive mid next week. Thanks again.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't wait too get mine


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

U ordered passion right?


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Funny guy


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol yeah I try


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

My wife would have been happy though


----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

Got mine today. Sweet.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad folks are getting them


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

Got mine ... very nice - thanks Josh! Now I'll be the envy of Morgantown.


----------



## StormyHardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad you like em!!


----------

